# actualizar ffmpeg

## webscaper

Hola a todos, 

Tengo problemas en mi sitio para cargar videos mp4 desde php, uso: 

$resexec = exec("ffmpeg -i ".$f_in." -s 640x480 -ar 44100 -aspect 4:3 -pass 1 -b 768k -r 24 -acodec mp3 -ab 64 -f flv -y ".$f_out." 2>&1",$output);

el error que me da es :

Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1video:4kB audio:0kB global headers:0kB muxing overhead 0.000000%{"jsonrpc" : "2.0", "result ffpmeg" : null, "id" : "id"}

busqué en los foros y dice que tengo que realizar una reconfiguracion , para lo que segui las instrucciones que se explican aqui: http://www.robpoyntz.com/blog/?p=180

pero cuando hago el make && sudo make install , tengo otro error:

make && sudo make install

/bin/sh /home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/libtool --mode=compile cc -I. -I/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0 -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/include -I/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/main -I/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0 -I/usr/local/php5/include/php -I/usr/local/php5/include/php/main -I/usr/local/php5/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/php5/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/php5/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/php5/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/include/ffmpeg -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -g -O2 -Wall -fno-strict-aliasing -c /home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/ffmpeg-php.c -o ffmpeg-php.lo

/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/libtool: line 467: CDPATH: command not found

/home/src/ffmpeg-php-0.5.0/libtool: line 1152: func_opt_split: command not found

libtool: Version mismatch error. This is libtool 2.2.6b, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6b

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make: *** [ffmpeg-php.lo] Erreur 63

He buscado, pero nada de lo que he leido me ha servido, solo pienso que puede ser la version del ffmpeg que està instalada (0.5.0)

pero tampoco sé como actualizarla.. lo mio es màs bien la programacion y no sé nada de instalacion y configuracion de cosas en los serivodres   :Embarassed: 

Necesito realmente ayuda con esto, les agradezco !

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Nota: probé también con las flags, pero no sé si lo hice bien.. la cuestion es que no funciona

si hago emerge --info

tengo:

USE="aac acl acpi alsa arts berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

gracias !!

----------

## Ant P.

 *webscaper wrote:*   

> Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.1

 

Corrupted input file? Does it play in mplayer?

BTW, this would probably get better answers in the language-specific subforum.

----------

## John R. Graham

Agreed.

Se trasladó de Portage y de programación al español cuando la petición se va a mejorar la atención.

- John

----------

## pelelademadera

proba con un 

revdep-rebuild

si no tenes, emerge gentoolkit,

luego hace un emerge ffmpg, que lo instale portage, no lo compiles manualmente

----------

## webscaper

I've never used mplayer, how can I do 

$resexec = exec("ffmpeg -i ".$f_in." -s 640x480 -ar 44100 -aspect 4:3 -pass 1 -b 768k -r 24 -acodec mp3 -ab 64 -f flv -y ".$f_out." 2>&1",$output);

with mplayer?

thanks a lot !!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Te están diciendo que pruebes reproducir el video o streaming con mplayer directamente para ver si se queja del formato como lo hace ffmpeg. Tan simple como ejecutar en una consola:

```
mplayer <archivo o url a reproducir>
```

Mplayer, mas bien menconder podría tranquilamente cumplir la misma función que ffmpeg en tu caso pero desconozco la sintaxis. Para esos casos: man menconder.

Salud!

----------

## webscaper

Esa era justamente mi pregunta, como usar el menocoder.. pero bueno, gracias !!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:width=640:height=480:norm=pal-nc:fps=25:buffersize=512:alsa:adevice=hw.0,0:amode=1:audiorate=32000:chanlist=us-cable:channel=59 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1000 -ffourcc DX50 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:preset=64 -vf pp=hb/vb/dr/al/lb -endpos 1:20:00 -o "/home/pelo/RIPS/history"_`date +%d%m%H%M`.avi -quiet

 

asi lo uso yo para capturar tv. tendrias que cambiar el encabezado, y el bitrate y demas esta claro donde esta.

pp=**** son los filtros

-ffourcc DX50 es para usar divx, xvid tenia desfasajes audio-video

----------

## webscaper

genial ! gracias ! voy a intentarlo ...

----------

## cameta

El actual ffmpeg da problemas al reproducir videos WMV en ciertos reproductores.

----------

